
U.S. Health Agency Suffers Cyber-Attack During Covid-19 Response - jbegley
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-16/u-s-health-agency-suffers-cyber-attack-during-covid-9-response
======
sschueller
"The hack involved overloading the HHS servers with millions of hits over
several hours."

A freaked out public could case the same...

~~~
crazygringo
Indeed.

First of all, a DDoS attack (if that's what it was) isn't a hack.

Second of all, remember a "hit" can be incredibly misleading. A single webpage
that makes 100 requests is 100 hits. So millions of hits could be merely
10,000's of visits over several hours...

...which sounds entirely reasonable, no? Like someone popular on Twitter
posting a link to the site.

Story doesn't add up.

------
kryogen1c
this is a _very_ poor article. it has grammatical errors, clunky writing,
inconsistent info, and no public sources except a tweet. hopefully this was
machine generated, because if people tried to pass this as journalism they
should be fired.

the phrase "one of the people" is used 4 times in 5.5 paragraphs.

"The hacking involved multiple incidents."

"The tweet was in part meant to address the hacking, which involved multiple
incidents."

these two sentences are back-to-back.

>The hack involved overloading the HHS servers with millions of hits over
several hours.

how does this lead to a distribution of fake information? technically, this
article does not make sense.

>The attack appears to have been intended to slow the agency’s systems down,
but didn’t do so in any meaningful way, said the people, who asked for
anonymity to discuss an incident that was not public.

this is also not congruous with the hack leading to the release of false
information, and is grammatically incorrect.

~~~
unlinked_dll
It's paywalled and they still can't afford a copy editor.

------
supdatecron
> The National Security Council tweeted just before midnight: “Text message
> rumors of a national #quarantine are FAKE. There is no national lockdown.
> @CDCgov has and will continue to post the latest guidance on #COVID19.”

Does anyone have a copy or screenshot of this tweet?

~~~
joelrunyon
[https://twitter.com/WHNSC/status/1239398218292748292](https://twitter.com/WHNSC/status/1239398218292748292)

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/FGMmB](https://archive.md/FGMmB)

